# Creamy Caesar Dressing - Paul Newman



## letscook (Nov 8, 2015)

I make my salad dressings all but 2 of them .  I love Ken's country French and Paul Newman's Creamy Caesar dressing.  The French I had at a picnic and loved it, better than my French. The Caesar tried just out of  convenience at the time as I was making Chicken Caesar wraps at my moms. 

I absolutely love that newmans dressing  - I was wondering if anyone has a copycat recipe for it, I have looked and played around but just can't get it.

thanks


----------



## Zagut (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's a copycat.

Newmans Own Creamy Caesar By Todd Wilbur Recipe - Food.com

If you go to Todd's site he wants you to pay. 


Top Secret Recipes | Newman's Own Creamy Caesar Dressing Copycat Recipe




Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 8, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Here's a copycat.
> 
> Newmans Own Creamy Caesar By Todd Wilbur Recipe - Food.com
> 
> ...


I own a couple of Todd's cookbooks.   He has a Top Secret Recipe series.
It is how he makes a living.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Here's a copycat.
> 
> Newmans Own Creamy Caesar By Todd Wilbur Recipe - Food.com
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for posting this, Zagut.  Sounds delicious - I like Newmans Creamy Caesar and will be making this.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 8, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for posting this, Zagut.  Sounds delicious - I like Newmans Creamy Caesar and will be making this.


 
And you save 79 cents.  


Hope it turns out like the store bought. 

But then again, Everything needs tweaking just a little.


----------



## letscook (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Zagut I never saw this one will def give it a try.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Dec 17, 2015)

I also love Paul Newman's Creamy Caesar. This is what I make if I run out of it:
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup real mayonnaise
1 tsp real anchovy paste
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 TB fresh lemon juice
kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Put all in food processor (with S blade) or blender and blend about 6 seconds.
*I do cut the garlic up beforehand, so I don't have to blend it longer.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 18, 2015)

My long lost neighbor and her husband went to Europe on holiday many years ago. They ate somewhere that served what was in her words the most amazing Russian salad dressing she had ever had.
 She bribed the head chef $500 for the recipe. Yes $500. When she came home she set about making the dressing. We were invited for dinner to experience this revelation. She said she followed the recipe to the gram. It tasted OK but Kraft Russian salad dressing was still tastier.
To this day I think the chef said to himself: "If she's so dumb to pay that kind of money she's dumb enough to get ripped off."


----------

